# Hey guys, what's up?



## weister42




----------



## beercandan

are we playing name that movie? would be cool post a pic from a movie and have people try and guess movie.

old school


----------



## ZOSICK

ok dan, what movie??


----------



## beercandan

tall guy looks like tony hawk lol. not sure maybe someone else knows. love the sig you got also, that was funny


----------



## lament configuration

tall guy is one of the creators of south park. i think the movie was orgazmo or something closely related to that.


----------



## blazednosferatu

yup its orgazmo


----------



## b_ack51

Orgasmo was a great movie.

I know I didn't get it right first but I'll keep the thread going.


----------



## Pfrenzy

i dislike that movie..


----------



## lament configuration

the WIZARD


----------



## ZOSICK

yep to orgazmo

the other movie is wizard.


----------



## ZOSICK

what movie?


----------



## Leasure1

o brother where art thou

???????


----------



## ZOSICK

Leasure1 said:


> o brother where art thou
> 
> ???????
> View attachment 141078


correct


----------



## Leasure1

Here's one from the same movie

"It's the Holy fuckin' bible son"....a quote from the movie.......name it


----------



## b_ack51

Clerks 2


----------



## ZOSICK

x2


----------



## lament configuration

clerks 2

damn i was real late

easy one


----------



## ICEE

Jay and Silent Bob


----------



## Leasure1

coutl said:


> Jay and Silent Bob


WRONG!!!

What the hell movie is that....i remember them robbing mo fo's........DAMN IT!!!


----------



## b_ack51

lament configuration said:


> clerks 2
> 
> damn i was real late
> 
> easy one


HEAT


----------



## lament configuration

nice one B_back, you recognized a michael mann classic.


----------



## Leasure1

The Duck ....what the hell was his name????.....drawing a blank once again


----------



## ZOSICK

b_ack51 said:


> clerks 2
> 
> damn i was real late
> 
> easy one


HEAT









[/quote]

HOWARD THE DUCK???


----------



## Leasure1

Fight club


----------



## lament configuration

memento

?????


----------



## Leasure1

This one may be tough for some....but if your cool you will know...lol


----------



## lament configuration

hahaha you labeled the pic "mallrat" so i would say mallrats.


----------



## Leasure1

you dick.....lol.....i tried to edit before you seen it....lool

Your turn....go


----------



## ZOSICK

lament configuration said:


> memento
> 
> ?????


correct


----------



## Leasure1

oh snap.....memento is a KILLER movie....I forgot .... oops

No clue lam


----------



## b_ack51

lament configuration said:


> memento
> 
> ?????


Not sure but a guess these two movies come to mind:
House on Haunted Hill...
or
The Haunting....


----------



## MONGO 

Leasure1 said:


> This one may be tough for some....but if your cool you will know...lol
> 
> View attachment 141089


mall rats or is it chasing amy havent seen either in years


----------



## lament configuration

not haunting, or house on haunted hill


----------



## Leasure1

Mallrats it is sir


----------



## lament configuration

the powerglove is SO bad.


----------



## itstheiceman

what a movie that was great, you brought back old mem's there lament...then those dudes gank that small kids briefcase or something...

how bout this one fellas


----------



## G23.40SW

That reminds me of Willow for some reason.


----------



## Leasure1

That would be Dazed and confused!!!

here you go


----------



## Steelrain

Leasure1 said:


> That would be Dazed and confused!!!
> 
> here you go
> 
> View attachment 141203


Castaway

a hard one


----------



## tryhard

Steelrain said:


> That would be Dazed and confused!!!
> 
> here you go
> 
> View attachment 141203


Castaway

a hard one









[/quote]

one of the best movies ever clockwork orange


----------



## ...Jay...

A Clockwork Orange

edit= goatboy beat me


----------



## tryhard

i got one for you guys and girls


----------



## tryhard

Jayson745 said:


> A Clockwork Orange
> 
> edit= goatboy beat me


i think i am wrong but i am going to go with demolition man?


----------



## ...Jay...

goatboy said:


> A Clockwork Orange
> 
> edit= goatboy beat me


i think i am wrong but i am going to go with demolition man?
[/quote]

nope. and I have no clue about yours


----------



## zippa

Jayson745 said:


> A Clockwork Orange
> 
> edit= goatboy beat me


Over the top


----------



## ...Jay...

zippa said:


> A Clockwork Orange
> 
> edit= goatboy beat me


Over the top
[/quote]


----------



## tryhard

mine is easy
you guys should be able to get it


----------



## zippa

goatboy said:


> i got one for you guys and girls
> 
> View attachment 141244


Blazing saddles


----------



## tryhard

o ya


----------



## pioneer1976

.


----------



## zippa

Ok here's mine.


----------



## Steelrain

strangeland


----------



## zippa

Yep.


----------



## b_ack51

Steelrain said:


> strangeland


Army of Darkness


----------



## zippa

Running Scared

Next,,This one may be a bit tough


----------



## itstheiceman

zippa said:


> Running Scared
> 
> Next,,This one may be a bit tough
> View attachment 141267


requiem of a dream..


----------



## lament configuration

is that the movie where all those teenagers are trapped in the mall and the killer robots are going around frying them with lasers?


----------



## zippa

yup it was requiem for a dream

I think the next one is "Chopping Mall"


----------



## zippa

Next>>>


----------



## lament configuration

ghost and the darkness


----------



## lament configuration

??????/


----------



## beercandan

no clue


----------



## lament configuration




----------



## MONGO 

lament configuration said:


> ??????/


Welcome to the Dollhouse

heres an easy one


----------



## tryhard

RockinTimbz said:


> ??????/


Welcome to the Dollhouse

heres an easy one

View attachment 141759

[/quote]

the burbs


----------



## tryhard

now this is easy


----------



## CorGravey

Caddyshacked?


----------



## beercandan

gremlins


----------



## MONGO 

So I Married an Axe Murderer.... great movie


----------



## CorGravey

Cop Land









May be a stumper but ull slap urself later


----------



## MONGO 

Mars Attacks


----------



## beercandan

RockinTimbz said:


> Mars Attacks


really?? damn timbz you watch a lot of movies dont ya??


----------



## MONGO 

beercandan said:


> Mars Attacks
> 
> View attachment 141788


really damn timbz you watch a lot of movies dont ya??
[/quote]







... now what movie is it


----------



## acestro

Benji?


----------



## MONGO 

acestro said:


> Benji?


----------



## Leasure1

acestro said:


> Benji?


aahhhahahah.........yeah.....Benji ace.....benji


----------



## CorGravey

Gladiator








easy one


----------



## Leasure1

That one is gladiator....don't know what the other one is....looks familiar though


----------



## beercandan

predator


----------



## Leasure1

your mom???....I mean predator


----------



## beercandan

easy


----------



## MONGO 

CorGrav420 said:


> Mars Attacks


still need to do this before you go on

That wasnt for the game it was a thumbs down for Ace.. Mine still stands.


----------



## beercandan

damn you stumped me


----------



## CorGravey

Not sure bout that one but one above is first blood part two.


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Leasure1

Yeah....i knew the thumbs down was for Benji.......I just have no clue on this one bro


----------



## CorGravey

Escape from Alcatraz???


----------



## MONGO 

Leasure1 said:


> Escape from Alcatraz???


Nope... Ill tell you what it is if you guys want but I get to pick the next one until someone gets one of mine.


----------



## CorGravey

Do It


----------



## MONGO 

Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer


----------



## CorGravey

Dude, what r u like 65? LOL i dunno that one either.


----------



## MONGO 

Im 20.. and these movies are classics or at least cult classics.







Stop watching sh*t movies like Mean Girls and watch good movies.


----------



## beercandan

RockinTimbz said:


> Im 20.. and these movies are classics or at least cult classics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop watching sh*t movies like Mean Girls and watch good movies.


funny as hell


----------



## CorGravey

Whoa dont get personal Timbz! Just because ur so poor u can only afford last decades cable LOL. I saw mean girls yeah, whats ur fav brokeback mtn?


----------



## MONGO 

CorGrav420 said:


> Whoa dont get personal Timbz! Just because ur so poor u can only afford last decades cable LOL. I saw mean girls yeah, whats ur fav brokeback mtn?












you put up the Predator


----------



## beercandan

CorGrav420 said:


> Whoa dont get personal Timbz! Just because ur so poor u can only afford last decades cable LOL. I SAW MEAN GIRLS YEAH, whats ur fav brokeback mtn?


----------



## CorGravey

WTF evr dude ur movies suck my movies balls end of story. I watched Mean Girls with a hot girl. Last time you got p*ssy u were born. I hear born with a boner, is that f*cked up?


----------



## Leasure1

oooo.....timbz hit a nerve

Seriously....you got me again

And Congay......ease up bro....he did nothing to offend you....just because his mind has a little more broad spectrum of movie watching than you....you get mad??? What a douche!!!


----------



## CorGravey

RockinTimbz said:


> Whoa dont get personal Timbz! Just because ur so poor u can only afford last decades cable LOL. I saw mean girls yeah, whats ur fav brokeback mtn?












you put up the Predator








[/quote]

Predator is wikkit. The only better movie created was AVP


----------



## Leasure1

Now I see what kind of movie watcher you are....you like Batman returns too????....lol


----------



## CorGravey

Leasure1 said:


> oooo.....timbz hit a nerve
> 
> Seriously....you got me again
> 
> And Congay......ease up bro....he did nothing to offend you....just because his mind has a little more broad spectrum of movie watching than you....you get mad??? What a douche!!!


Whos gettin Mad? Im not mad. I think ur reading a bit too much into this Loser i mean leisure


----------



## MONGO 

CorGrav420 said:


> Whoa dont get personal Timbz! Just because ur so poor u can only afford last decades cable LOL. I saw mean girls yeah, whats ur fav brokeback mtn?












you put up the Predator








[/quote]

Predator is wikkit. The only better movie created was AVP
[/quote]
Im talking about the game. Thats like me posting up this picture for you guys to figure out what movie it is.










I said if you dont know the movie ill post up another picture of a different movie.


----------



## CorGravey

Leasure1 said:


> Now I see what kind of movie watcher you are....you like Batman returns too????....lol


Batman Begins Rocked my LSD world


----------



## beercandan

CorGrav420 said:


> WTF evr dude ur movies suck my movies balls end of story. I watched Mean Girls with a hot girl. Last time you got p*ssy u were born. I hear born with a boner, is that f*cked up?


just giving you a hard time about watching a chick flick thats all, funny thing is my WIFE wont wat5ch that crap. okay timbz ive seen the movie but have no clue


----------



## Leasure1

well then dose yourself and go watch it!!!

And you were taking low blows...thats all......how original for you to re-word a name....where did you get that from???.....lol


----------



## MONGO 

Lets get this back on track heres an easy one.









and the other movie was The Public Enemy


----------



## CorGravey

Breakfast Club


----------



## MONGO 

Leasure1 said:


> well then dose yourself and go watch it!!!
> 
> And you were taking low blows...thats all......how original for you to re-word a name....where did you get that from???.....lol


Dont waste your time dude


----------



## Leasure1

you suck...you always post right the hell before I do.....way to stay on top of your game.


----------



## MONGO 

CorGrav420 said:


> Breakfast Club


Correct.


----------



## CorGravey




----------



## MONGO 

CorGrav420 said:


>


Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## CorGravey

Thats right, Go.


----------



## itstheiceman

dr. jekyll and mr. hyde


----------



## Leasure1

?????


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## CorGravey

WTF Ice u outtafer er wat? lol

Oooh i know that one where they play crocket with buddies head as a post!


----------



## beercandan

good movie just saw it and still cant remember


----------



## b_ack51

CorGrav420 said:


> Whoa dont get personal Timbz! Just because ur so poor u can only afford last decades cable LOL. I saw mean girls yeah, whats ur fav brokeback mtn?












you put up the Predator








[/quote]

Predator is wikkit. The only better movie created was AVP
[/quote]

AVP a good movie? Seriously AVP is one of the worst movies ever. What was the whole theme, some chick falls in love with a predator and they almost kiss? Yeah right.


----------



## Willham187

Just browsing through this thread and thought i would add to it....
Interested to see who will get this,


----------



## CorGravey

b_ack51 said:


> AVP a good movie? Seriously AVP is one of the worst movies ever. What was the whole theme, some chick falls in love with a predator and they almost kiss? Yeah right.


Have you even seen AVP there is no Alien Love on my copy.


----------



## beercandan

WillandtheHam said:


> View attachment 141804


anyone know this one???


----------



## CorGravey

Is it "heathers"

I think its Heathers but heres mine if im right. Classic "B" horror movie.


----------



## b_ack51

CorGrav420 said:


> AVP a good movie? Seriously AVP is one of the worst movies ever. What was the whole theme, some chick falls in love with a predator and they almost kiss? Yeah right.


Have you even seen AVP there is no Alien Love on my copy.
[/quote]

Yes I did, at the end the girl looks at the predator trying to look into his eyes for an entire minute, its a set up scene for them to kiss. It could be the worst movie ever.


----------



## ZOSICK

AVP was a terrible movie.

speaking of bad movies...


----------



## zippa

CorGrav420 said:


> AVP was a terrible movie.
> 
> speaking of bad movies...


Killer Clowns From Outer Space?


----------



## ZOSICK

correct


----------



## zippa

This ones easy.


----------



## Dizzo

RockinTimbs are White Heat and True Romance


----------



## Dizzo

WillandtheHam said:


> View attachment 141804


True Romance


----------



## Willham187

> Dark Crystal


 You are correct


----------



## CorGravey

zippa said:


> AVP a good movie? Seriously AVP is one of the worst movies ever. What was the whole theme, some chick falls in love with a predator and they almost kiss? Yeah right.


Have you even seen AVP there is no Alien Love on my copy.
[/quote]

Yes I did, at the end the girl looks at the predator trying to look into his eyes for an entire minute, its a set up scene for them to kiss. It could be the worst movie ever.
[/quote]

Hrmmm i never really picked up on that. Go interspace breeding! W/e its not really my favourite movie anyway.


----------



## tryhard

the dark crystal


----------



## MONGO 

Dizzo said:


> RockinTimbs are White Heat and True Romance


The Public Enemy and True Romance


----------



## beercandan

damn you guys really know your movies.. dizzo not online to put another one so gonna keep going


----------



## MONGO 

Pulp Fiction


----------



## tryhard

conan the cbarbarian


----------



## MONGO 

goatboy said:


> conan the cbarbarian


Nope.


----------



## wabash420

red sonjn


----------



## spinalremains

conan the destroyer


----------



## MONGO 

drawout said:


> red sonjn


Red Sonja.. good job









drawout youre next dude


----------



## beercandan

if you pick correct movie you then post your own for everyone to guess.


----------



## wabash420

RockinTimbz said:


> red sonjn


Red Sonja.. good job









drawout youre next dude
[/quote]

ok one sec


----------



## wabash420

ok got it


----------



## MONGO 

Jackass: The Movie


----------



## wabash420

yes our right it wasa littel to easy i think but a will good job timz


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## spinalremains

I don't know how to post pics, but I know what movie that is...


----------



## MONGO 

.....


----------



## wabash420

spinalremains said:


> I don't know how to post pics, but I know what movie that is...


----------



## MONGO 

right click the image and save the picture where you want and than upload it when posting a reply









anyone know the movie?


----------



## beercandan

raising arizona









n


----------



## wabash420

Attachments

Manage Current Attachments if u did it right it will sa 1 in it

the fly

no


----------



## spinalremains

wierd science


----------



## MONGO 

spinalremains said:


> wierd science


ohhhhhhhh yeah


----------



## spinalremains

here we go...


----------



## wabash420

spinalremains said:


> View attachment 141934
> here we go...


 sorry dont know


----------



## MONGO 

Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure

Ziggy Piggy


----------



## spinalremains

Correct, and thanks for the help uploading pics!!!! Ziggy Piggy!!!!


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## spinalremains

High plains drifter


----------



## MONGO 

spinalremains said:


> High plains drifter


Negative


----------



## spinalremains

Hang em high


----------



## MONGO 

Nope


----------



## spinalremains

the good the bad the ugly?


----------



## MONGO 

Nope


----------



## spinalremains

for a few dollars more


----------



## Leasure1

dirty harry


----------



## MONGO 

stop pulling them out of your ass







when you are 100% sure post it up


----------



## Leasure1

fist full of dollars???


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Leasure1

I give up


----------



## spinalremains

My ass is the only place to pull this one from! What am I supposed to do, rent every spaghetti western starring clint eastwood?







The outlaw Josey Wales???


----------



## MONGO 

Correct


----------



## spinalremains

okay, here it is....


----------



## spinalremains

You guys gotta know this one.... If nobody can figure it out skip it, cause I have to go to bed!


----------



## zippa

spinalremains said:


> View attachment 141943
> okay, here it is....


Labyrinth

Here's mine again.


----------



## spinalremains

correct, Miracle on 34th street

How wbout this one?


----------



## MONGO 

could it be any smaller?


----------



## beercandan

maximum overdrive


----------



## zippa

spinalremains said:


> correct, Miracle on 34th street
> 
> How wbout this one?


Yup.


----------



## beercandan

next one


----------



## spinalremains

Needful Things


----------



## beercandan

spinalremains said:


> Needful Things


damn good. okay your turn


----------



## RhomZilla

Bet no one knows this one..

Old but a classic...


----------



## Leasure1

f*ck no I don't know it......it's a damn cartoon.....lol

puff the majic dragon???


----------



## spinalremains

Very familiar looking cartoon hmmm....


----------



## RhomZilla

Leasure1 said:


> f*ck no I don't know it......it's a damn cartoon.....lol
> 
> puff the majic dragon???


Doode.. Your either trying or you've never even seen, or know how PuFF the Magic Dragon looks like...

3 hours and no ones close..







Tsk Tsk Tsk


----------



## ZOSICK

Master Vader said:


> f*ck no I don't know it......it's a damn cartoon.....lol
> 
> puff the majic dragon???


Doode.. Your either trying or you've never even seen, or know how PuFF the Magic Dragon looks like...

3 hours and no ones close..







Tsk Tsk Tsk
[/quote]

no need to go on with cartoons

what movie???


----------



## MONGO 

The Flight of Dragons

and

Jackie Brown

Dont post a picture until someone gets it.







My turn.


----------



## RhomZilla

RockinTimbz said:


> The Flight of Dragons
> 
> and
> 
> Jackie Brown










See thats why you have "Rock'in" in your name... good shiz..

Your parents were good to you for letting you watch great cartoons when you were younger.


----------



## ZOSICK

correct timbz


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## spinalremains

easy rider


----------



## RhomZilla

spinalremains said:


> easy rider


I thought no picture clips of homosexual movies...:rock:

:laugh:


----------



## spinalremains

Huh? Its a classic...


----------



## MONGO 

spinalremains said:


> easy rider


no sir


----------



## ZOSICK

timbz you watch some odd movie's no one else has seen.


----------



## beercandan

RockinTimbz said:


> View attachment 142033


 post another hint picture


----------



## MONGO 

06 C6 LS2 said:


> timbz you watch some odd movie's no one else has seen.


A. There were some weird pictures that I got.
B. I post up pictures of the stars of the movies instead of some creature that was in 2 seconds of the movie
C. Its not that hard if you look up the actor and research if you havent seen the movie.


----------



## spinalremains

The Terror


----------



## ZOSICK

RockinTimbz said:


> timbz you watch some odd movie's no one else has seen.


A. There were some weird pictures that I got.
B. I post up pictures of the stars of the movies instead of some creature that was in 2 seconds of the movie
C. Its not that hard if you look up the actor and research if you havent seen the movie.
[/quote]

so I should Google Brown haired guy in pirates out fit. do you realize the amount of gay porn I would get for that search.

I might as well type in the most obscure movies of all time.


----------



## MONGO 

06 C6 LS2 said:


> The Terror


----------



## spinalremains

Timbz, since you like old movies...


----------



## MONGO 

hmmmm


----------



## FrootLoops

Hi, does any one know where to find a black piranha for sale? thanks.


----------



## spinalremains

Way to derail.


----------



## RhomZilla

FrootLoops said:


> Hi, does any one know where to find a black piranha for sale? thanks.


Nope.. I dont think thats the correct title of the movie..


----------



## spinalremains

Master Vader said:


> Hi, does any one know where to find a black piranha for sale? thanks.


Nope.. I dont think thats the correct title of the movie..








[/quote]
No, but its REALLY close....J/K


----------



## CorGravey

FrootLoops said:


> Hi, does any one know where to find a black piranha for sale? thanks.


Ha ha ha


----------



## FrootLoops

i guess nobody remembers that one topic when we were talking about cars and some new guy posted the same thing...

is that movie "above suspicion"?


----------



## spinalremains

FrootLoops said:


> i guess nobody remembers that one topic when we were talking about cars and some new guy posted the same thing...
> 
> is that movie "above suspicion"?


No sir....

c'mon guy, its a classic....


----------



## spinalremains

BUMP!


----------



## CorGravey

Holla if u love Boobies!


----------



## spinalremains

I'll give a hint, just ask.........

I Love boobies by the way......


----------



## beercandan

spinalremains said:


> I'll give a hint, just ask.........
> 
> I Love boobies by the way......


hint??


----------



## spinalremains

Devil's Island.....


----------



## CorGravey

Bop bee-bee-bop Boo-Bays!


----------



## spinalremains

CorGrav420 said:


> Bop bee-bee-bop Boo-Bays!


WRONG! try again....


----------



## beercandan

devils island with boris karloff?


----------



## spinalremains

No sir!!!! Care for another hint?


----------



## beercandan

spinalremains said:


> No sir!!!! Care for another hint?


yes please


----------



## spinalremains

Steve MCqueen/Dustin Hoffman, promise you will see it, its a classic......... I gave the answer away!!!


----------



## beercandan

papillion??? if not i got no clue


----------



## spinalremains

DINGDINGDING! Your turn.........(P.S. Damn good classic movie, it makes me sad nobody knew it before)


----------



## beercandan

spinalremains said:


> DINGDINGDING! Your turn.........(P.S. Damn good classic movie, it makes me sad nobody knew it before)


finally now i can sleep. (whew) 
after all that guessing couldnt think of a movie so here an easy one


----------



## spinalremains

Howard the duck, wasn't that one already in this thread???


----------



## beercandan

okay another than


----------



## spinalremains

benitcio deltoro hmmmm......


----------



## CorGravey

Fear and loathing in las vegas


----------



## beercandan

CorGrav420 said:


> Fear and loathing in las vegas


yeah good job


----------



## CorGravey

Justa sec

Here it is...


----------



## spinalremains

CorGrav420 said:


> Justa sec
> 
> Here it is...


Easy, peasy, japaneasy, TOTAL RECALL!


----------



## CorGravey

spinalremains said:


> Justa sec
> 
> Here it is...


Easy, peasy, japaneasy, TOTAL RECALL!
[/quote]

You Got It!


----------



## spinalremains

Lets see if you can get this one w/o hints?......


----------



## spinalremains

Damn it, I better start with easier films.........


----------



## CorGravey

Ive seen that...I just Dunno


----------



## spinalremains

You can always look up what movies these actors where in..........


----------



## beercandan

spinalremains said:


> You can always look up what movies these actors where in..........


im still trying to decide if that thing on the right is a dude or a chick


----------



## spinalremains

HAHA! Its a dude.

Any guess who the bozo on the LEFT is? Oops, too many drinks!


----------



## beercandan

keanu reeves and ewan Mcgregor


----------



## spinalremains

keanu is correct, but not ewan MCGregor!!!!!!!


----------



## Natt King Shoal

zippa said:


> correct, Miracle on 34th street
> 
> How wbout this one?


Yup.
[/quote]

Pretty sad when you don't even know your own movie. You posted a pic from 'It's a wonderful life', not 'miracle on 34th street'!


----------



## spinalremains

Natt King Shoal said:


> correct, Miracle on 34th street
> 
> How wbout this one?


Yup.
[/quote]

Pretty sad when you don't even know your own movie. You posted a pic from 'It's a wonderful life', not 'miracle on 34th street'!
[/quote]
Oh sh*t! You are completely right! WOW!!!!Holy cow!!!


----------



## Natt King Shoal

spinalremains said:


> correct, Miracle on 34th street
> 
> How wbout this one?


Yup.
[/quote]

Pretty sad when you don't even know your own movie. You posted a pic from 'It's a wonderful life', not 'miracle on 34th street'!
[/quote]
Oh sh*t! You are completely right! WOW!!!!Holy cow!!!
[/quote]

I don't blame you Spinal as you were guessing. Zippa should know though!


----------



## spinalremains

Natt King Shoal said:


> correct, Miracle on 34th street
> 
> How wbout this one?


Yup.
[/quote]

Pretty sad when you don't even know your own movie. You posted a pic from 'It's a wonderful life', not 'miracle on 34th street'!
[/quote]
Oh sh*t! You are completely right! WOW!!!!Holy cow!!!
[/quote]

I don't blame you Spinal as you were guessing. Zippa should know though!
[/quote]
I still feel like a total moron, seeing as it is a classic christmas movie that I am forced to watch every year!


----------



## spinalremains

BUMP!!!!


----------



## mauls

spinalremains said:


> Lets see if you can get this one w/o hints?......


Dracula?


----------



## beercandan

i have no clue but heres the pic again


----------



## tryhard

my own private idaho?


----------



## spinalremains

Nope!......


----------



## RhomZilla

Johnny Mnemonic?


----------



## mauls

Rivers Edge?


----------



## spinalremains

Master Vader said:


> Rivers Edge?


CORRECT! Your turn!!!


----------



## mauls




----------



## spinalremains

mauls said:


> View attachment 142235


HAHAHA! Nice mullet... Hmmm, don't even have a clue...


----------



## mauls

Its a real funny movie, I suggest everybody watches it once you find out what it is.


----------



## spinalremains

Bump!


----------



## beercandan

hint


----------



## beercandan

need a hint else this threaD


----------



## mauls

Most of the guys that are in it used to have a show on HBO, called Mr. Show with Bob and David


----------



## CAPONE

I have no clue another hint


----------



## MONGO 

Run Ronnie Run


----------



## spinalremains

The F.B.I?


----------



## joefish219

french connection


----------



## MONGO 

joefish219 said:


> french connection


----------



## beercandan

RockinTimbz said:


> french connection











[/quote]
damn it joefish not online to put up another pic, throw one up there timbz (dont go crazy and toss up a 1920 pic please). else this thread will be long gone lol


----------



## MONGO 

just playin









heres the movie picture


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> View attachment 142657
> 
> 
> just playin :rasp:
> 
> heres the movie picture
> 
> View attachment 142660


Kingpin!!

It was just on Comedy Central....

I didn't read the entire thread, so I appologise in advance if anyone allready post this movie...


----------



## [email protected]°

This shot will make it a little easier..


----------



## beercandan

requim for a dream?


----------



## MONGO 

requiem for a dream



beercandan said:


> requim for a dream?












beercan youre next dude


----------



## beercandan

i got lucky and finally got one right

a bigger pic


----------



## MONGO 

romper stomper


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> romper stomper
> 
> View attachment 142665


Blood in Blood out Bound by honor?


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> romper stomper
> 
> View attachment 142665


Blood in Blood out Bound by honor?
[/quote]
Nice! I figured it would take a while for you guys to get it since its not a movie you see all the time.


----------



## [email protected]°

This one is pret easy...

Whoever gets it should have to anwser a bonous question...


----------



## MONGO 

Bob and Doug McKenzie


----------



## beercandan

never seen it, timbz has seen everydamn movie


----------



## MONGO 

ive seen alot of movies.. i also work the graveyard shift everynight which gives me 8 hours of p-fury and movie time


----------



## beercandan

RockinTimbz said:


> ive seen alot of movies.. i also work the graveyard shift everynight which gives me 8 hours of p-fury and movie time


nice, so wheres the next pic?


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## [email protected]°

You didn't give me the title of the movie...

And the bonous question is, what was the name of the BREWery??


----------



## MONGO 

Strange Brew.... elsinure brewery


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> Strange Brew.... elsinure brewery


OK OK

I know your movie, but I cant think of it...

DAMMIT it's driving me crazy.....


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Strange Brew.... elsinure brewery


OK OK

I know your movie, but I cant think of it...

DAMMIT it's driving me crazy.....
[/quote]
:laugh:

so easy


----------



## spinalremains

Pee Wees Big Adventure, 800th post!


----------



## spinalremains

Okay, heres one...


----------



## beercandan

NARC?


----------



## beercandan

next


----------



## Gaijin987

The Salton Sea


----------



## beercandan

Gaijin987 said:


> The Salton Sea


correct


----------



## Gaijin987

cool









next








its an easy one, since I'm late getting into this thread.


----------



## beercandan

little shop of horrors??


----------



## Gaijin987

yep


----------



## beercandan

next


----------



## Gaijin987

Rudy?


----------



## Gaijin987

I am pretty sure that is correct, so here is the next one.


----------



## MONGO 

King of New York


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## spinalremains

The godfather part two?


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## spinalremains

And another...


----------



## beercandan

walk the line?

next (if last one was right)


----------



## spinalremains

No sir!


----------



## MONGO 

fargo

and whats with these small pictures.. goddamn


----------



## spinalremains

I don't know why, but every pic I attatch is converted tiny.


----------



## Geis

spinalremains said:


> I don't know why, but every pic I attatch is converted tiny.


turn automactic scaling off. get Photobucket or just post the picture's website with the image button.


----------



## beercandan

spinalremains said:


> And another...


damn i got no clue


----------



## spinalremains

Okay, "IM like TNT and when I go off somebody gets hurt"!!!


----------



## Gaijin987

is it "U-turn"??


----------



## Gaijin987

next (if last was correct)


----------



## MONGO 

Donnie Darko


----------



## Geis

good flick!


----------



## Gaijin987

RockinTimbz said:


> Donnie Darko


yep


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## beercandan

bump


----------



## spinalremains

RockinTimbz said:


> View attachment 142835


Is it BitchforK?







How bout a hint???


----------



## beercandan

spinal your picture scares the sh*t out of me


----------



## spinalremains

beercandan said:


> spinal your picture scares the sh*t out of me


----------



## beercandan

hint


----------



## MONGO 

it was posted in relation to friday


----------



## rocker

spinalremains said:


> View attachment 142835


Is it BitchforK?







How bout a hint???
[/quote]
FRIDAY THE 13 PART 2

my turn:


----------



## MONGO 

boondock saints


----------



## rocker

damn your good

your turn


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## rocker

my favourite martian?

no wait wrong person im thinking of

ghostbusters?


----------



## b_ack51

I will say ghostbusters 2.

I think it is ghostbusters 1 though.


----------



## beercandan

put another one up timbz, rocker not posting one


----------



## MONGO 

Ghostbusters 1 is correct.. let me find a picture.


----------



## rocker

too late









next one:


----------



## Jewelz

-> HOF


----------



## C0Rey

Jewelz said:


> -> HOF


and there you killed it..


----------



## MONGO 

someone needs to change the title to "Name This Movie" or something like that


----------



## MONGO 

rocker said:


> too late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next one:
> View attachment 143194


Idle Hands


----------



## rocker

Correct, your turn


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Geis

Shaun of the Dead?


----------



## MONGO 

nope


----------



## Geis

Scary Movie 2


----------



## Guest




----------



## rocker

http: //kapgar.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/spaceballs_combing.jpg

:rasp:

u gatta save it first to prevent us from seeing where it comes from


----------



## MONGO 

RockinTimbz said:


>


Noone got this one yet


----------



## Guest

Just dont cheat then!


----------



## mylesc99

No kidding...


----------



## hitler

RockinTimbz said:


>


Noone got this one yet :nod:
[/quote]

George A. Romeros "Day of th Dead"


----------



## MONGO 

Correct.







your turn.


----------



## hitler

heres one....


----------



## MONGO 

U-Turn?


----------



## hitler

RockinTimbz said:


> U-Turn?


damn... it took me forever to find that pict... correct


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## hitler

RockinTimbz said:


> View attachment 143934


breakfast club


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## hitler

..


----------



## MONGO 

hmmm


----------



## Geis

The Last Starfighter!!!


----------



## hitler

Geis said:


> The Last Starfighter!!!


correct.. your turn


----------



## Geis

my turn...


----------



## Geis

need a hint?


----------



## hitler

Geis said:


> need a hint?


is that richard greer (spelling wrong)

Mothman prophicies? (spelling again)


----------



## Geis

yes and yes

good job


----------



## hitler

oops


----------



## hitler

alright.. heres one


----------



## joey'd

hitler said:


> alright.. heres one


heat right?


----------



## hitler

joey said:


> alright.. heres one


heat right?
[/quote]

correct


----------



## joey'd

ok so i guess its my turn?
heres one of my personal favs, great movie
hint, it was one of river pheonixs last films if not his last


----------



## joefish219

joey said:


> ok so i guess its my turn?
> heres one of my personal favs, great movie
> hint, it was one of river pheonixs last films if not his last


great movie one of my favs. i love when the evil guys goes into his office and goes "why the hell is my office so hot."

sneakers

here is a hard one for you all. a hint would be

Ich liebe die Zinntrommel


----------



## ZOSICK

no clue...


----------



## Geis

joefish219 said:


> here is a hard one for you all. a hint would be
> 
> Ich liebe die Zinntrommel


Tin Drum


----------



## joefish219

nice, did you get it because it was in german or have you seen the movie??

it is a strange one but cool nevertheless


----------



## Geis

Truthfully the German gave me the clue

next one:


----------



## joey'd

Geis said:


> ok so i guess its my turn?
> heres one of my personal favs, great movie
> hint, it was one of river pheonixs last films if not his last


great movie one of my favs. i love when the evil guys goes into his office and goes "*why the hell is my office so hot*."

sneakers

here is a hard one for you all. a hint would be

Ich liebe die Zinntrommel









[/quote]
ben kingsley, i love this movie, its got a great cast, dan akroyd is always good, and redford cant be beat usually

heres another good one, i happened to find this movie hysterical, i saw it in theatres on shrooms, what a gas


----------



## Geis

you got it


----------



## joey'd

i know thats why i [osted another pic








oh ya, and f*ck you and the horse you rod ein on..... jk lol


----------



## Geis

The Life Aquatic With Steve Zissou

from the maker of Rushmore and The Royal Tenebaums


----------



## joey'd

Geis said:


> The Life Aquatic With Steve Zissou
> 
> from the maker of Rushmore and The Royal Tenebaums


you got it


----------



## Geis

easy one for you all


----------



## joey'd

Geis said:


> easy one for you all


oh f*ck what the hell is the name of that, i havent seen it since i was like 6, he rides around in that thing, and i think he like stole it from the government or something with that lil alien thing in there, im stumped on the name, that movie is soo old, thanks for posting the pic, i dont think i would have ever thought about it again if i hadnt of seen it
isnt it like some one word movie nname


----------



## Geis

Anyone?

Joey knows it now but hes not aloud to answer this one.


----------



## spinalremains

Flight of the navigator...


----------



## Geis

correct

awesome movie by the way. good way to bring the kid back out of ya.


----------



## joey'd

Geis said:


> correct
> 
> awesome movie by the way. good way to bring the kid back out of ya.


once again nice find Geis


----------



## spinalremains

lets see if you know this one....


----------



## joey'd

spinalremains said:


> lets see if you know this one....


wagons east?


----------



## spinalremains

joey said:


> lets see if you know this one....


wagons east?
[/quote]
nope


----------



## Geis

spinalremains said:


> lets see if you know this one....


Surviving the Game


----------



## spinalremains

Geis said:


> lets see if you know this one....


Surviving the Game
[/quote]
good job


----------



## Geis

Sweeeeet.

my turn....


----------



## spinalremains

cat's eye....


----------



## spinalremains

How about this one?


----------



## Geis

Lost Boys ?


----------



## spinalremains

yes sir!


----------



## Geis

damn im on a roll today!

finding next one.....


----------



## Geis




----------



## spinalremains

American Graffitti.....

another....


----------



## joey'd

spinalremains said:


> American Graffitti.....
> 
> another....


oh damn i know this one, is that corey feldman on the left?


----------



## spinalremains

yes......


----------



## joey'd

spinalremains said:


> yes......


sh*t im lost, i keep getting stumped on all these old kid movies

lost boys?


----------



## spinalremains

joey said:


> yes......


sh*t im lost, i keep getting stumped on all these old kid movies

lost boys?
[/quote]
no....


----------



## Geis

Stand By Me


----------



## Geis

Tell ya what, I have a list now of good movies i gotta buy......

next:


----------



## spinalremains

Geis said:


> Stand By Me


----------



## spinalremains

Geis said:


> Tell ya what, I have a list now of good movies i gotta buy......
> 
> next:


Labrynth....

another...


----------



## spinalremains

BuMp!!!


----------



## ZOSICK

i thought this topic got deleted...

I cant beleve beer-can-dan and I created such a long thread...


----------



## hitler

spinalremains said:


> Tell ya what, I have a list now of good movies i gotta buy......
> 
> next:


Labrynth....

another...
[/quote]

I have no idea what this one is... people in it look familiar


----------



## spinalremains

I'll give a clue...Swazey!


----------



## MONGO 

Red Dawn?


----------



## spinalremains

RockinTimbz said:


> Red Dawn?


DINGDINGDING!


----------



## hitler

I knew ive seen it before.. damn.. should have known


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## spinalremains

RockinTimbz said:


> View attachment 144701


HAHA, "Hey pony, look at this butt I found"!!!! The Outsiders....

..........


----------



## MONGO 

Fight Club


----------



## spinalremains

No fuckin clue....looks like a young Bruce Campbell...


----------



## MONGO 

spinalremains said:


> No fuckin clue....looks like a young Bruce Campbell...










hes only the same actor used in the last few movie pictures


----------



## Geis

Well if its Mattt D. then I'm guessing *Rebel*


----------



## MONGO 

same actor from here


----------



## spinalremains

War of the worlds?


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## spinalremains

RockinTimbz said:


>


I would hate for you to get a bruise from slapping yourself......any clues???!!!!!!


----------



## jmax611

grumpier old men??


----------



## CichlidAddict

^^ yeah, I knew it was one of the two... damn.


----------



## Geis

you got it!


----------



## jmax611

ill post a pic up in a bit i gotta work for a sec.


----------



## Geis

spacer so i dont have to keep coming back to see if ya posted it.


----------



## jmax611




----------



## ZOSICK

grumpier old men/grumpy old men two...

my turn...


----------



## ZOSICK

[=


----------



## Geis

aaaa i think jmax already answered it 4 posts ago then already posted another pic

and to that i guess Reign Of Fire


----------



## jmax611

ding ding your turn


----------



## Geis

okie dokie...

heres a toughy


----------



## jmax611

pitch black??


----------



## Geis

nice job!


----------



## jmax611




----------



## [email protected]°

jmax611 said:


> View attachment 145116


Sixth sense


----------



## [email protected]°




----------



## MONGO 

LogJammin'


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> LogJammin'


mina dispatcher says theres something wrong wit dinna cabble" Carl hungus


----------



## ZOSICK

joey said:


> LogJammin'


mina dispatcher says theres something wrong wit dinna cabble" Carl hungus
[/quote]

OK Jackie treehorn, you f*cking fashist...


----------



## joey'd

06 C6 LS2 said:


> LogJammin'


mina dispatcher says theres something wrong wit dinna cabble" Carl hungus
[/quote]

OK Jackie treehorn, you f*cking fashist...
[/quote]
jackie treehorn treats objects like women man


----------



## beercandan

did they get it??


----------



## 94NDTA

Any guess for this?


----------



## Coldfire

Falling Down?


----------



## 94NDTA

Coldfire said:


> Falling Down?


YES!


----------



## beercandan

that was a great movie


----------



## itstheiceman

yeah it was pretty good indeed


----------



## [email protected]°

joey said:


> did they get it??


NO!!!

Nobody has guessed properly....

Technically I am still the one to beat...

Think Cult Classic horror film...

It involves a mansion in New Zealand full of zombies and a LAWNMOWER!!!


----------



## beercandan

bake post up a new one and keep this one going


----------



## weister42

Let me donate a snap shot...good movie


----------



## Dezboy

whats up?


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

dude how many spam threads do we need?


----------



## ICEE




----------



## Dezboy

let me donate a poop for this thread................plop,


----------



## weister42

??? I don't get it, isn't this "post a pic of a movie and have people guess it?"

Did I break something


----------



## ICEE




----------



## Dezboy

Wingman said:


> ??? I don't get it, isn't this "post a pic of a movie and have people guess it?"
> 
> Did I break something


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> did they get it??


NO!!!

Nobody has guessed properly....

Technically I am still the one to beat...

Think Cult Classic horror film...

It involves a mansion in New Zealand full of zombies and a LAWNMOWER!!!
[/quote]
Dead Alive


----------



## Dezboy

ICEE is


----------



## beercandan

this thread is way better than most of the crappy threads on here......ICEE doesn't know what movie it is so he gotta say lock....how gay of him

timbz post up a movie


----------



## scent troll

i have to read way back in this thread...havent been in here for awhile


----------

